

Apple has to stop selling iPhones/iPads in Germany (German source) - hendrik-xdest
http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/urteil-motorola-kann-verkauf-von-iphone-und-ipad-in-deutschland-stoppen
It seems that today a German court ruled in favor of Motorola and ordered Apple to stop selling iPhones and iPads on the German market.It relates to a patent for GPRS protocol packets, apparently.
======
zyb09
Headline is not true. Motorola won a patent case and now _can_ make Apple stop
selling iPhones/iPads, they didn't yet. At that point Apple's lawyers will
appeal the ruling and who knows where it goes from there.

------
barredo
Florian has more insight, and in english:
[http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/12/motorola-mobility-
wi...](http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/12/motorola-mobility-wins-german-
patent.html)

------
sigzero
No they don't. They _could_ have to stop...and that isn't the same thing.

------
gus_massa
Autotranslation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fstadt-
bremerhaven.de%2Furteil-motorola-kann-verkauf-von-iphone-und-ipad-in-
deutschland-stoppen)

~~~
noinput
and the best part: _Das ganze Fallobst weg vom Markt?_ > _The whole case away
from the fruit market?_

